# Choosing a clinic abroad



## zossie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all, 
After a recent failed ED cycle in the UK we are considering traveling abroad but haven't much of a clue where to start! I'm hoping all you lovely ladies who have been abroad can help me and share your experiences.
Thanks x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Zossie 
It sure is daunting deciding on a clinic.  Popular countries are Czech Republic, Spain, Cyprus and Greece.  All have large international pool of donors so usually can match most people.  Therefore don't assume because say you went to Spain all donors would be dark haired and olive skin etc.  Think about what's important for making this process easier for you.  

If you don't live in London it might be the flights available from your local airport which influences your decision.  For me I chose Northern Cyprus after meeting someone who had been there and had success.  The costs were reasonable, success rates good, only a single visit was needed and budget airline flights from local airport helped me decide.  I'd considered Czech Republic because of high success rates and good prices but they don't treat solo ladies.  Spain was another consideration but they are expensive and would not allow me to choose either of my donors.  Greece I was again tempted by but flights to Athens were tricky and the clinic wanted me to have another hysteroscopy which would have entailed two visits.  Therefore it all depends on what your requirements are.  I originally had my heart set on Spain until I realised the laws there meant I couldn't have any input in choice of donor.  I certainly never expected to end up going to Cyprus but through a process of elimination that's where I ended up and had success with my boys.
Have a read of the popular clinics on this forum  and see who you like the feel of then make a few enquires direct to the clinics themselves.  However please understand you will find only positive comments for the clinics because the FF boards are moderated to remove any negative comments because of fear of being sued by the.clinics for FF allowing negative comments to remain on the threads.
Good luck 
TCCx


----------

